# Demo music?



## scottC (Nov 25, 2012)

Does anyone know where teams like ktigers get their music from? I know a few of the tracks are remixes that can be found on youtube, but others I cannot find at all! Do they make their own music? Or is there some secret tkd music database that I am completely missing? I was watching the hanmadang(not sure on the spelling) and all the teams there had good music as well. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## miguksaram (Nov 30, 2012)

scottC said:


> Does anyone know where teams like ktigers get their music from? I know a few of the tracks are remixes that can be found on youtube, but others I cannot find at all! Do they make their own music? Or is there some secret tkd music database that I am completely missing? I was watching the hanmadang(not sure on the spelling) and all the teams there had good music as well. Any help would be appreciated!



They used a couple of songs that are OST from Korean dramas.  At the Hanmadang they used a couple of songs from the Korean drama Slave Hunters (a.k.a. Chuno)  Here are links to the two songs from that:  



 & 



.  I will have to review the Hanmadang video to see what other songs they used.


----------

